# free Tivo Desktop ending



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

looks like Tivo is not going to offer free Tivo Desktop after June 5th 2013.

http://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/tivo-accessories/software/tivodesktoppc.html


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It looks like Plus is now only $16 rather than $25. 

I would happily pay for TiVo Desktop if they actually worked on it and kept it updated even more so if it worked like the iPad app.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> looks like Tivo is not going to offer free Tivo Desktop after June 5th 2013.


Did you actually read that or are just inferring?

I scanned the page and didn't see anything that explicitly mentions anything like that. Of course the "Download by June 5th 2013" seems interesting. Note that it doesn't say that by, the Mac version.

I wonder if they screwed up and meant that TiVo Desktop Plus is on sale through June 5 and they put the date in the wrong area of the page.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

waynomo said:


> Did you actually read that or are just inferring?
> 
> I scanned the page and didn't see anything that explicitly mentions anything like that. Of course the "Download by June 5th 2013" seems interesting. Note that it doesn't say that by, the Mac version.
> 
> I wonder if they screwed up and meant that TiVo Desktop Plus is on sale through June 5 and they put the date in the wrong area of the page.


well it could be a mistake I just noticed it when re downloading the free version on a repaired laptop.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> looks like Tivo is not going to offer free Tivo Desktop after June 5th 2013.
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/tivo-accessories/software/tivodesktoppc.html


My guess is that TiVo Desktop as we know it is being done in, obsolete. I expect a new app that is compatible with Windows 8 and TiVo Stream to replace it. Added that the current download requires a patch.

Leaving Android users and Windows 7 and earlier in the lurch unless you already have it. I hope those of us with the TiVo Plus Key get a free upgrade to whatever... Afterall we loyally contributed!

Just to be certain I'm burning a copy with patch along with a doc with my key.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PCurry57 said:


> My guess is that TiVo Desktop as we know it is being done in, obsolete. I expect a new app that is compatible with Windows 8 and TiVo Stream to replace it. Added that the current download requires a patch.
> 
> Leaving Android users and Windows 7 and earlier in the lurch unless you already have it. I hope those of us with the TiVo Plus Key get a free upgrade to whatever... Afterall we loyally contributed!
> 
> Just to be certain I'm burning a copy with patch along with a doc with my key.


The current TiVo Desktop runs on my Windows 8 machine without any issues.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

And that leaves *a lot* of non-8 Windows users in the lurch.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I always preferred kttmg anyway so it's not a big deal for a lot of folks. You gotta love third party apps.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> I always preferred kttmg anyway so it's not a big deal for a lot of folks. You gotta love third party apps.


A lot of the 3rd party apps still require TiVo Desktop because it installs the DirectShow filter required to decrypt .tivo files. So if TiVo Desktop goes away then those 3rd party apps are going to lose a lot of their functionality.

Sure there is tivodecode, but it doesn't work right with the newer TS format use for Premiere units.

If TiVo Desktop goes away then .tivo support in VideoReDo, and most other 3rd party apps, is going to die.


----------



## jjd416 (Nov 24, 2009)

I chatted with TiVo support today to clarify the June 5th deadline. Here is the chat:

James: Hi, my name is James. Are you an existing customer?
TiVo Customer: Yes I am.
James: I can definitely help you with your questions! With whom am I chatting with today?
TiVo Customer: John
James: What can I assist you with today, John?
TiVo Customer: When looking at downloading TiVo Desktop for PC I noticed that there is a note that it must be downloaded by June 5, 2013. What happens after June 5th?
James: That is simply in reference to the discount on Desktop Plus.
TiVo Customer: Okay, thanks. That makes sense. Have a nice day and thanks for your time.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, looks like that Tivo support chat above is wrong. Just got this email.

No more Free version after June 5th and if you want official Windows 8 support, fork over $15.99 for Desktop Plus.

This is baffling. I can't see paying for Desktop Plus unless there are significant feature enhancements, including MRS to PC.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

What about those that have all-ready forked out the $29 for TiVo Desktop plus will we be able to download it?

I have all-ready paid for HME, 4 add-on TiVo's and 2 TiVo Desktop plus key's


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Got the same email, hopefully this means that we will see an official Windows 8 application that supports the TiVo stream by then.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I agree. Hopefully with this switch they'll be able to fund future development of TiVo Desktop so they can actually update it with new features.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

bshrock said:


> What about those that have all-ready forked out the $29 for TiVo Desktop plus will we be able to download it?
> 
> I have all-ready paid for HME, 4 add-on TiVo's and 2 TiVo Desktop plus key's


Yes, Plus is staying around. Only the free version is going away at least as of now.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Philmatic said:


> Got the same email, hopefully this means that we will see an official Windows 8 application that supports the TiVo stream by then.





Dan203 said:


> I agree. Hopefully with this switch they'll be able to fund future development of TiVo Desktop so they can actually update it with new features.


Well we know at one point there was a company that was supposedly working on DLNA for TiVo so maybe we will see a new version that supports DLNA in some fashion.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Philmatic said:


> Got the same email, hopefully this means that we will see an official Windows 8 application that supports the TiVo stream by then.


the free version already works on windows 8 maybe they want more money which they will get since each pc needs it's own license.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I do suspect this is in preparation of an updated product. 

And I also think it will be a product that has the option to leverage the TiVo Stream and allow the user to stream recorded content directly to a computer - similar to the functionality available on the IOS mobile platform.

I do not expect to see a "Metro" version of the app. This would be fully backword compatable, in other words a full desktop version of the software.

But I am pretty excited about it anyway!!!


----------



## MikeMacMan (Sep 16, 2006)

I got the same email. This sucks. Now I'm going to have to make 13 copies of the installer to make sure I always have one.


----------



## hunts (Oct 5, 2006)

The lack of an explanation besides "we want more money" is very sad


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I agree. Hopefully with this switch they'll be able to fund future development of TiVo Desktop so they can actually update it with new features.


they already sell it and update it they just stopped doing the free version.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> Well, looks like that Tivo support chat above is wrong. Just got this email.
> 
> No more Free version after June 5th and if you want official Windows 8 support, fork over $15.99 for Desktop Plus.
> 
> This is baffling. I can't see paying for Desktop Plus unless there are significant feature enhancements, including MRS to PC.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dave Zatz talked about a refresh to Tivo Desktop back in February.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-02/tivo-desktop-to-receive-imminent-refresh/

[media]http://www.zatznotfunny.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/tivo-laptop.jpg[/media]

Once again, I think this is going to be a whole refresh of the TiVo desktop aproach. With Stream integration, and real time viewing.

At least TiVo was nice enough to give everyone a heads-up to download the current version before the update. But for me the current version hasn't brought value is quite some time. On the other hand, I am looking forward to this refresh.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> looks like Tivo is not going to offer free Tivo Desktop after June 5th 2013.





waynomo said:


> Did you actually read that or are just inferring?
> 
> I scanned the page and didn't see anything that explicitly mentions anything like that. Of course the "Download by June 5th 2013" seems interesting. Note that it doesn't say that by, the Mac version.
> 
> I wonder if they screwed up and meant that TiVo Desktop Plus is on sale through June 5 and they put the date in the wrong area of the page.





ajwees41 said:


> well it could be a mistake I just noticed it when re downloading the free version on a repaired laptop.


Looks like you were right. Way to read the tea leaves. Looks like your fall back career as a psychic friend might be viable.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

The free version is going away. In the future there will be only 1 version available: "TiVo Desktop Plus for PC" which will cost $15.99.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

We might have to create a new sticky thread:

Need the free TiVo Desktop? Don't PM me.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

I wonder if the free version will have any updates available. (I doubt it, but ya never know...)


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

So for those of us that purchased a plus key and it was from Digital River.... Do we get the new plus version when it comes out? I did not get the email from Tivo. I guess it's because I did not actually purchase my version directly from Tivo.

Here is some more info about the ending of Tivo Desktop Free version. 
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

magnus said:


> So for those of us that purchased a plus key and it was from Digital River.... Do we get the new plus version when it comes out? I did not get the email from Tivo. I guess it's because I did not actually purchase my version directly from Tivo.
> 
> Here is some more info about the ending of Tivo Desktop Free version.
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196


that page is still wrong the current version works with windows 8


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Does that mean no new TiVo desktop is coming out?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ufo4sale said:


> Does that mean no new TiVo desktop is coming out?


probably no just no more free versions.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

ajwees41 said:


> that page is still wrong the current version works with windows 8


No, it is not wrong. It says "TiVo Desktop is NOT supported in Windows 8 or above."


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

notice only the pc version is ending the Mac free versions are still going to be available.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> notice only the pc version is ending the Mac free versions are still going to be available.


Mac version isn't even worth having. Pretty much you need to have Roxio Toast or Roxio Popcorn in order to get transfer functionality. So, the Mac folks have always had to pay to get the same functionality as the free Windows version.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Best comment from Dave Zatz blog on this.



> 1) Given recent experience with TiVo Desktop, wont you be able to keep downloading it after June 5th if you set back the clock on your Windows PC?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If they are coming out with new software that sounds like a good deal to me. I've been using TiVo Desktop for many, many years now. I more than got my moneys worth. If they introduce something new, I will get that as well. Especially if they still charge a low price like the do for TiVo Desktop+.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think this is a support issue. Windows 8 does not include a MPEG-2 decoder by default, and no future version of Windows will either, so the free version is useless even for simple playback on Win8+ unless the user has an MPEG-2 codec from another source. Since there is no way to guarantee that TiVo is switching to Plus only, which includes an MPEG-2 codec, so they can guarantee files will at least play on all systems.

If you account for the licensing fees they're paying MainConcept and the MPEG-LA for all the various codecs they include in Plus they're really only making a few bucks off the $16 they're charging. So this isn't really a money making venture for them.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> that page is still wrong the current version works with windows 8


Could they be adding video Codecs into the software package?

The application itself works fine, but I have not tried to play a video on my PC from a standard Windows 8 build. I suspect playback would fail due to a lack of standard video Codecs installed on Windows 8.

I still think we are going to see a major refresh in the software in the near future.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I think this is a support issue. Windows 8 does not include a MPEG-2 decoder by default, and no future version of Windows will either, so the free version is useless even for simple playback on Win8+ unless the user has an MPEG-2 codec from another source. Since there is no way to guarantee that TiVo is switching to Plus only, which includes an MPEG-2 codec, so they can guarantee files will at least play on all systems.
> 
> If you account for the licensing fees they're paying MainConcept and the MPEG-LA for all the various codecs they include in Plus they're really only making a few bucks off the $16 they're charging. So this isn't really a money making venture for them.


This would imply an even stronger indication that they are working on a Windows 8 Metro app that requires a TiVo Stream to transfer and stream shows. It makes perfect sense even though it will frustrate lots of users who will say "My computer can play MPEG 2, why require a Stream?!", not understand where the market is going.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Philmatic said:


> This would imply an even stronger indication that they are working on a Windows 8 Metro app that requires a TiVo Stream to transfer and stream shows. It makes perfect sense even though it will frustrate lots of users who will say "My computer can play MPEG 2, why require a Stream?!", not understand where the market is going.


Not sure how you are getting from point A to B. Nothing TiVo has released has said TiVo Desktop for Windows 8 will be a Metro app and will require a Stream to work. All they have said is that the Officially supported TiVo Desktop for windows 8 will not be free.

That of course doesn't mean there will not be a Win 8 metro app for use with the Stream but I can not see them charging for it as they don't charge for the iOS app now.

What I do hope they find away to do in the future releases of TiVo Desktop is to have them be able to actually stream content from a Premiere.

Oh an by the way all that is required for Windows 8 to be able to play MPEG 2 files is to install the free VLC Media player.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Philmatic said:


> This would imply an even stronger indication that they are working on a Windows 8 Metro app that requires a TiVo Stream to transfer and stream shows. It makes perfect sense even though it will frustrate lots of users who will say "My computer can play MPEG 2, why require a Stream?!", not understand where the market is going.


You're making a jump there. All I meant was that because the free version will not work "out of the box" with Windows 8, or any future Windows release, TiVo is making the decision to require the purchase of Plus because it includes the codec required to guarantee playback of .tivo files. There is no guarantee they will do any more development on the product just because you're paying for it. The Plus version has been for sale for like 5 years now and has not been updated much at all in that time.



atmuscarella said:


> Oh an by the way all that is required for Windows 8 to be able to play MPEG 2 files is to install the free VLC Media player.


Not true! At least not for TiVo files. TiVo files are in a special .tivo container which encrypted and only converted to standard MPEG02 after being run through the included DirectShow filter. VLC is not DirectShow based so it has no way to decrypt the .tivo files and thus no way to play them. To play .tivo files in Windows 8 you need a DirectShow MPEG-2 decoder. There are some free ones out there, but technically they violate the MPEG-LA license so TiVo can't really recommend people use them.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Not sure how you are getting from point A to B. Nothing TiVo has released has said TiVo Desktop for Windows 8 will be a Metro app and will require a Stream to work. All they have said is that the Officially supported TiVo Desktop for windows 8 will not be free.
> 
> That of course doesn't mean there will not be a Win 8 metro app for use with the Stream but I can not see them charging for it as they don't charge for the iOS app now.





Dan203 said:


> You're making a jump there. All I meant was that because the free version will not work "out of the box" with Windows 8, or any future Windows release, TiVo is making the decision to require the purchase of Plus because it includes the codec required to guarantee playback of .tivo files. There is no guarantee they will do any more development on the product just because you're paying for it. The Plus version has been for sale for like 5 years now and has not been updated much at all in that time.


What I mean is that there is a strong indication (My gut) that they are working on a TiVo Companion App, like the TiVo app on iOS that allows you to manage your recordings, season passes, view the guide and hopefully, stream/transfer recordings from a TiVo Premiere via the TiVo Stream.

I didn't mean to imply that the Tivo Desktop software was being ported, it's a very different beast.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Not true! At least not for TiVo files. TiVo files are in a special .tivo container which encrypted and only converted to standard MPEG02 after being run through the included DirectShow filter. VLC is not DirectShow based so it has no way to decrypt the .tivo files and thus no way to play them. To play .tivo files in Windows 8 you need a DirectShow MPEG-2 decoder. There are some free ones out there, but technically they violate the MPEG-LA license so TiVo can't really recommend people use them.


That is not how it works on my Win 8 machine I am watching a unmodified TiVo file in Windows media player as I type this. I thought it was because I installed VLC that it worked but I may have installed K-Lite Codec Pack also don't remember at this point. If I did it was an earlier version than what I linked to.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> That is not how it works on my Win 8 machine I am watching a unmodified TiVo file in Windows media player as I type this. I thought it was because I installed VLC that it worked but I may have installed K-Lite Codec Pack also don't remember at this point. If I did it was an earlier version than what I linked to.


If you're watching it in WMP, than it is not because you installed VLC. VLC definitely does not hook into the directshow filter chain. Most likely it is the K-Lite codec pack, which contains the unlicensed MPEG2 codec Dan referred to. That's not something TiVo can support officially.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gonzotek said:


> If you're watching it in WMP, than it is not because you installed VLC. VLC definitely does not hook into the directshow filter chain. Most likely it is the K-Lite codec pack, which contains the unlicensed MPEG2 codec Dan referred to. That's not something TiVo can support officially.


Any even then, it won't work unless TiVo Desktop is installed.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

morac said:


> Any even then, it won't work unless TiVo Desktop is installed.


Yes TiVo desktop is installed. But I honestly didn't think I had install the codec pack (the version of the file I have is 9.5.0.0) does anyone know where I can check to see if it is installed? I also have media center installed would that make it work? How about the HDHomerun software?

In any event it doesn't appear to be that hard to make the current free version work (including playing the files) in Windows 8 as I apparently did it without thinking about it directly.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

magnus said:


> Mac version isn't even worth having. Pretty much you need to have Roxio Toast or Roxio Popcorn in order to get transfer functionality. So, the Mac folks have always had to pay to get the same functionality as the free Windows version.


True, but those of us in the know (of which you are one) know about kmttg (and previously things like iTivo, but IMHO, that never worked great for me).


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, I'm certain the MPEG licensing is an issue. Since Windows no longer includes the codec, TiVo has to pay for one.

To see what DirectShow filters you're using:

Download and run GraphStudio.
Drop a .TIVO file into the window. A graph will be built showing the filters that will be used.
Select View->Graph Construction Report. This will show all the files involved.

You can also double-click on a filter and check the Filter tab for details.

My computer shows I'm using ffdshow, which I got by installing the package from http://www.mediaplayercodecpack.com/


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

atmuscarella said:


> Yes TiVo desktop is installed. But I honestly didn't think I had install the codec pack (the version of the file I have is 9.5.0.0) does anyone know where I can check to see if it is installed? I also have media center installed would that make it work? How about the HDHomerun software?


From what I've read the Media Center codecs work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Philmatic said:


> What I mean is that there is a strong indication (My gut) that they are working on a TiVo Companion App, like the TiVo app on iOS that allows you to manage your recordings, season passes, view the guide and hopefully, stream/transfer recordings from a TiVo Premiere via the TiVo Stream.
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that the Tivo Desktop software was being ported, it's a very different beast.


Probably not. Windows 8 does not support encrypted HLS, the protocol they use for streaming, natively. There is a 3rd party SDK you can license that enables it but it was just released at NAB the first week of April so I don't think we'll see a product using it any time soon. Although I sent a contact of mine at TiVo a link to the SDK a few days ago, just in case they hadn't heard of it. I actually would like to see a Windows 8 version of the TiVo app with streaming because I would like to get a Windows 8 tablet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> I also have media center installed would that make it work?


Yes. MCE includes all the codecs that were in Win7. So with MCE installed it's the same as having Win7.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, damn, didn't know 'free' was going away.

Good thing I bought plus eons ago, I guess?
Honestly, I have to say if it means something is done to improve the software , I'm all for it! I haven't seen any improvement in this in ages


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> A lot of the 3rd party apps still require TiVo Desktop because it installs the DirectShow filter required to decrypt .tivo files. So if TiVo Desktop goes away then those 3rd party apps are going to lose a lot of their functionality.


Not kmttg. I have it on two PCs that haven't seen TiVo Desktop.
Mind you I have only a Series 2 TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

classicsat said:


> Not kmttg. I have it on two PCs that haven't seen TiVo Desktop.
> Mind you I have only a Series 2 TiVo.


Yeah there is an open source decryption program called tivodecode. However it only works with the older PS based .tivo format. Premiere units use a newer TS based format. You can still download the old PS format but it's slower and wont work with H.264 channels. There is a patch for tivodecode that sort of works with TS files, but it's not 100% so it can introduce artifacts into the audio and video.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

So I have the 2.8.3 installer saved. Will I still be able to install this and have work after June 5th on let's say a new PC or an OS reinstall?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

waynomo said:


> So I have the 2.8.3 installer saved. Will I still be able to install this and have work after June 5th on let's say a new PC or an OS reinstall?


Should work. There is nothing in the software that would prevent it. I think they are just removing it from their site. Also you'll likely be excluded from any future enhancements.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

...and what if you're a DT+ member who has already paid? Will they allow that carryover or are we talking more cash?

This does seem like a new way to squeeze cash from those who chose to take advantage of the poor business model of offering 'lifetime' service on things that would eventually need upgrading/improvements.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should be fine.

I think the main purpose for doing this is support. Including the playback codecs in the package not only guarantees it works on systems without them, like Windows 8, it also guarantees consistency. With the plus version they explicitly load the included codecs into the DirectShow graph when playing a .tivo file, so they know exactly which filters are being used to play the file and can guarantee a consistent experience. With the free version they leave it to Windows to build the graph with whatever codecs it has available and that can create all sorts of issues. Some codecs work better then others, sometimes the demuxer filter conflicts with the decoder, etc... 

We might also see a TiVo themed player offered. One with real FF/RW capabilities (or at least 30 second skip) and TiVo like controls and info overlays. That would be cool.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

It is gone from the tivo page


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not terribly surprised that it's gone, now I'm just wondering how people that had it before (ie: plus members) are supposed to download it... hmmm


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I downloaded it on the last day. Since I never got around to applying that patch and you needed to be on 2.8.3 to apply the patch.(although I probably downloaded it a while ago but I have no idea where I put it)

I don't use my TiVo desktop very much any more. But my girlfriend asked for some shows this week so I need to burn them to disc. My standalone burner is in the bedroom with one of my Minis. But since I don't have the breakout cables for the Mini yet, I need to burn the content on the TiVo Desktop machine. So I needed to be able to transfer it with the TiVo Desktop software.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

I guess I was lucky, in that I was able to download a copy yesterday, a day after the deadline. An extra copy if I ever need to reinstall it. I already have it installed and working on Windows 7 on my MacBook Pro.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dd9 said:


> ...and what if you're a DT+ member who has already paid? Will they allow that carryover or are we talking more cash?
> 
> This does seem like a new way to squeeze cash from those who chose to take advantage of the poor business model of offering 'lifetime' service on things that would eventually need upgrading/improvements.


only the free version is dead the plus will live on.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> only the free version is dead the plus will live on.


I didn't realize that. I have the plus version.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Free Mac version is still up (complete with the embarrassing text identifying Snow Leopard as the most recent OS X).


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Depending on your hardware... Snow leopard is the latest version of OSX.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Interesting, it's not listed on the main TiVo page, but if you go via the link on the first page, you can still download the free version.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I downloaded it on the last day. Since I never got around to applying that patch and you needed to be on 2.8.3 to apply the patch.(although I probably downloaded it a while ago but I have no idea where I put it)
> ...


Since someone here came up with a simple way to do what the patch does (only he did it first), you can fix the problem even if you're still running 2.8.2 (which is all that 2.8.3 is, except for some stuff that lets it work with the "new" DirecTiVo).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So how do you download the software if you already paid for Plus but need to reinstall on. Different machine? Looks like the only option now is to add to cart. Do they send you a link via email when you buy now?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> So how do you download the software if you already paid for Plus but need to reinstall on. Different machine? Looks like the only option now is to add to cart. Do they send you a link via email when you buy now?


I'm not sure, but the setup file is still exactly where it used to be, only the link to it was removed. I'm not sure if that was done on purpose or not, but I suppose support can email the link to someone who asks for it.


----------



## careys (Aug 18, 2004)

Worf said:


> Interesting, it's not listed on the main TiVo page, but if you go via the link on the first page, you can still download the free version.


:up:

Thanks for that. I did not have an archive version. I do now (plus the patch).


----------

